# Basic kernel configuration

## dmgdev

Can someone help me with the basic configuration of the kernel? What I mean:

- What are the main(mandatory) "things" that must be added to compile/install;

- Which of them must necessarily be compiled/installed with the kernel(not as modules);

Already one week I'm trying to install gentoo(on my laptop - dell studio 1537), but something I don't make right.

Thanks in advance and best regards!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dmgdev,

You must make your hard drive low level and high level drivers as <*> and also the option for your root filesystem as <*>

Everything else can be modular <M>

The reason is that kernel modules are stored on the root filesystem, so you must be able to mount root (/) to read modules.

Try one of Pappys Seeds to get you started.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware by request of the OP

----------

## dmgdev

Thanks for the link! Is the output of this:

```
sudo lspci -vvv
```

enough information for my hardware?

Forgive my ignorance...

Best regards!

----------

## Clad in Sky

Hello,

if you're in the site of Pappy's Kernel Seeds, all you have to do is run lspci -n. This data you copy and paste into the form the link on Pappy's site points to and it'll tell you which Kernel drivers you need.

lspci -vvv is a bit much.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dmgdev,

If you post in Pappys thread he is more likely to see your post.

Do try to follow Pappys instructions first though. If it fails you can tell what you did and what happened.

Ignorance is never a problem.  That can be cured with education. It needs no forgiveness.

Indeed, teaching is a pleasure, which is why I'm still here. On the other hand, stupidity is forever.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

You can also use genkernel. This should get you up and  running pretty quickly:

```
# emerge genkernel

# genkernel all
```

grub.conf for genkernel users

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.30-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-amd64-2.6.30-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-amd64-2.6.30-gentoo-r5
```

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=10

----------

## sk8harddiefast

```
emerge genkernel
```

```
emerge gentoo-sources
```

```
cd /usr/src
```

```
ln -s linux-2.60.30-gentoo-r8 linux
```

 (make link of your kernel,named as linux)

```
cd linux
```

```
genkernel --bootloader=grub all
```

(set the new kernel to grub automatically)

```
genkernel --menuconfig --bootloader=grub all
```

 (you can config manualy the kernel , make automaticaly build of your configured kernel and set the new kernel to grub automatically)

```
genkernel --xconfig --bootloader=grub all
```

(same as genkernel --menuconfig --bootloader=grub all.the difference is that menuconfig is for verbose mode.For xconfig,xserver must to be up.you must to run into a window manager like gnome,fluxbox or anyone else!!)

----------

